#ubuntu-ngo 2010-06-07
<dholbach> good morning
<xdatap> Ciao everybody
<xdatap> czajkowski, ping
<czajkowski> xdatap: pong
<xdatap> :)
<xdatap> czajkowski, I wrote the article for ngo blog
<czajkowski> oh great
<czajkowski> want to mail it to me?
<xdatap> czajkowski, but before you need to correct it
<czajkowski> ok
<czajkowski> *hugs* thanks for this
<xdatap> czajkowski, email?
<czajkowski> yup
<czajkowski> laura@lczajkowski.com
<xdatap> czajkowski, for anything you will found me in skype
<xdatap> i can't stay more on irc, too distracting ;)
<xdatap> bye bye
#ubuntu-ngo 2010-06-08
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2010-06-09
<pleia2> http://packages.debian.org/squeeze/php-xml-rpc \o/
<pleia2> one down, a zillion to go ;)
<dholbach> good morning
<czajkowski> pleia2: whooooo
<czajkowski> pleia2: thank you!!
<czajkowski> 01:50 < pleia2> http://packages.debian.org/squeeze/php-xml-rpc \o/
<czajkowski> 01:50 < pleia2> one down, a zillion to go ;)
<pleia2> :)
<czajkowski> pleia2: it;s a tad late what are you doing up!#
<pleia2> 1am, yeah, I don't know, I need to get up early tomorrow :\
<czajkowski> heh
<dholbach> hexmode: ^ was this your doing?
<pleia2> re: php-xml-rpc, no, it was me and Jean-Marc Roth (his work is unrelated to NGO)
<pleia2> (but dholbach is all disappeared, doh)
#ubuntu-ngo 2010-06-10
<dholbach> good morning
<txwikinger> Morning dholbach
<dholbach> hi txwikinger
<txwikinger> hey.. how are things in Big-B
<dholbach> good good, just giving a session in #ubuntu-classroom
<txwikinger> cool
#ubuntu-ngo 2010-06-11
<Claudinux> night night
<dholbach> good morning
<txwikinger> good morning dholbach
<dholbach> hi txwikinger
#ubuntu-ngo 2011-06-06
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2011-06-07
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2011-06-08
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2011-06-09
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2011-06-10
<dholbach> good morning
 * xdatap1 hugs dholbach
 * dholbach hugs xdatap1 back
<nigelb> hello, I'm trying to clean up the planet feeds and every team blog is going to have a new owner.
<nigelb> I was wondering if any ubuntu member from ubuntu-ngo wanted to own the ubuntu-ngo feed
<highvoltage> nigelb: for some reason I can't help but read everything you say in your accent :)
<nigelb> highvoltage: haha :-)
<Cheri703> highvoltage: same for me with things you type :)
<highvoltage> wow that must be hard. I have a weird accent that keeps changing subtly depending on where I've been the last few months :)
<Cheri703> well, then your accent as it was when I met you at UDS :)
<highvoltage> :)
#ubuntu-ngo 2012-06-06
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2013-06-03
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2013-06-04
<dholbach> good morning
<MooDoo> morning.....
#ubuntu-ngo 2013-06-05
<dholbach> good morning
<MooDoo> morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2013-06-06
<dholbach> good morning
<MooDoo> morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2013-06-07
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2014-06-02
<MooDoo> morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2014-06-03
<MooDoo> morning
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2014-06-04
<MooDoo_> morning
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2014-06-05
<dholbach> good morning
